
Denmark 15-year Energy Production Dataset Visualized with Node.js Data Slider - rodionos
http://apps.axibase.com/slider/energinet-2015/
======
heinrichvk
You can download the data from Energinet.dk:
[http://www.energinet.dk/en/el/engrosmarked/udtraek-af-
marked...](http://www.energinet.dk/en/el/engrosmarked/udtraek-af-
markedsdata/Sider/default.aspx)

